# ElsaWeb (Online ElsaWin) but then free



## Jaaap (May 3, 2012)

I've made an online version of ElsaWin (VAG repair manuals): ElsaWeb Audi Škoda Seat Volkswagen Online Repair Manuals

Please let me know if anything is broken or wrong.


----------



## krazykarlinthekorner (Aug 10, 2010)

Very cool, thanks a bunch.


----------



## michalborz (May 14, 2004)

very nice but let see how long is going to be on line.

thanks


----------



## Jaaap (May 3, 2012)

I added 2 more languages:
German and Russian.


----------



## Jaaap (May 3, 2012)

*Changed navigation structure*

In response to some feedback that the navigation structure was not very clear, i changed it now. 

In stead of choosing the modelyear after the make, you now have to choose a modelname. 

I hope this is better? 

If you still see a list of modelyears, plz reload the page until you don't (i made the caching too agressive).


----------



## Eliminateur (Jun 6, 2012)

very good idea,
sadly i can't find almost any info for my vehicle
(Vw vento 1K2 only list 3 engines, none of those engines are put into production here)


----------



## Jaaap (May 3, 2012)

Eliminateur said:


> very good idea,
> sadly i can't find almost any info for my vehicle
> (Vw vento 1K2 only list 3 engines, none of those engines are put into production here)


I used the ElsaWin from 2006.
Maybe your engine is too new.
What is your engine code?


----------



## Eliminateur (Jun 6, 2012)

The engine code is BKD, it's from 2006


----------



## Jaaap (May 3, 2012)

Eliminateur said:


> The engine code is BKD, it's from 2006


Well i've disabled navigating by engine code but in the new structure, what are you missing from something like
http://elsaweb.spaghetticoder.org/nav/EN/VW/Jetta-Bora-Vento/1K/2/1624/18663/ ?


----------



## Eliminateur (Jun 6, 2012)

i've found the "issue" if you may call it that.

is was navigating to "engine" which shows only 4: http://elsaweb.spaghetticoder.org/nav/EN/VW/Jetta-Bora-Vento/1K/2/31/

and i didn't pay attention to "power unit", now i've found the engine although the description seems a bit odd, as the BKD engine is a 2.0L 4cyl diesel with unit injectors (PD engine) yet that description goes to different codes, elsa oddities...


----------



## Jaaap (May 3, 2012)

Hmm that sucks.
I wish they had grouped it a little more better (more consistent).


----------



## Eliminateur (Jun 6, 2012)

i've found some info on interior trim is missing: 
http://elsaweb.spaghetticoder.org/nav/EN/VW/Jetta-Bora-Vento/1K/2/22/353/72/1760/10654458/ 

there's no info for the removal, only installing(which amusingly says "inverse of removal" :laugh


----------



## 2doorV6 (Jan 29, 2003)

*great idea*

looks cool nice job:beer:


----------



## sharas3000 (Sep 17, 2012)

Very nice project, but I can't find wiring diagrams


----------



## Jaaap (May 3, 2012)

Eliminateur said:


> i've found some info on interior trim is missing:
> http://elsaweb.spaghetticoder.org/nav/EN/VW/Jetta-Bora-Vento/1K/2/22/353/72/1760/10654458/
> 
> there's no info for the removal, only installing(which amusingly says "inverse of removal" :laugh


You're going to have to report that to VAG


----------



## Jaaap (May 3, 2012)

sharas3000 said:


> Very nice project, but I can't find wiring diagrams


Sorry, i haven't done those.
Could be a nice future project but don't hold your breath.


----------



## redpaul6t8 (Nov 12, 2012)

Wow, that's a great idea... I like it!

I'd love it to have the 2002 LT28 2.5 van on there... If I ask really nicely? lol

Great work Jaaap


----------



## Jaaap (May 3, 2012)

redpaul6t8 said:


> Wow, that's a great idea... I like it!
> 
> I'd love it to have the 2002 LT28 2.5 van on there... If I ask really nicely? lol
> 
> Great work Jaaap


You mean this one?
http://elsaweb.spaghetticoder.org/nav/EN/N/LT/2D/A/

Edit: oh wait, 2.5?
Erm... is that in any elsawin you know of?
Do you know the body code and the engine code?


----------



## redpaul6t8 (Nov 12, 2012)

Wow, that's great.. 

I'm pretty sure that the engine code is AGX.. It's AG for sure

The body code is a mystery to me! lol... It's a Short wheel based box van

Anyways... Thank you very, very much Jaaap


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

Jaaap, I'm sure you know but there's an issue going on now with your online TIS. :heart:


----------



## Garnet70 (Jan 17, 2013)

*Electrical information*

Hello and thank you for posting the ElsaWin information online. I did wonder if there was any way to access the electrical systems repair information. The links appear to be crossed out, for example with the page on repairing the heated steering wheel.

http://elsaweb.spaghetticoder.org/doc/A.en-GB.A05.5608.59/30216442/3


----------



## pietsnot (Feb 8, 2013)

*Website down*

Looks like this website is down for already 12 days. Who has any relevant information about this ?


----------



## R32.DEVIANT (Jul 3, 2010)

Shame as it was a very good useful site.


----------



## pietsnot (Feb 8, 2013)

*Back online*



R32.DEVIANT said:


> Shame as it was a very good useful site.


Hey, good news :
since this afternoon the site is back online !!


----------



## Eliminateur (Jun 6, 2012)

Removed by VW pressure?, that's BS.
now how am i supposed to see the procedures for my car?, the "offline" elsa works horrible and doesn't shows anything for my engine...


----------



## Arizman3 (May 30, 2006)

None of the links work


----------



## redpaul6t8 (Nov 12, 2012)

Hey... Where did it go? lol

Turn your back for a year or so n things change... :facepalm:





Jaaap said:


> You mean this one?
> http://elsaweb.spaghetticoder.org/nav/EN/N/LT/2D/A/
> 
> Edit: oh wait, 2.5?
> ...


----------



## antichiter (Jun 22, 2020)

*New elsaweb elsa online*

Hello, i create elsaonline


----------



## antichiter (Jun 22, 2020)

*elsaweb*

But, i mast wrote 5 message


----------



## antichiter (Jun 22, 2020)

*elsaweb*

I very bad study in school. My english is very-very bad. 
But i want post my elsaonline


----------



## antichiter (Jun 22, 2020)

*elsaweb*

4 message. Yeees


----------



## antichiter (Jun 22, 2020)

*elsaweb*

lol. 5 message


----------



## antichiter (Jun 22, 2020)

*elsaweb*

elsaweb https://www.kolhosniki.ru/elsaonline


----------

